# IWB v OWB



## CigarGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok, help me understand. I'm a newby, and do carry IWB. With that said..........
Why wouldn't I want to carry OWB ALL the time? Easier to get to, right? Seems like it would be more comfortable? If I have to wear a "baggy" shirt anyways, what's the diff?
I guess if I'm carrying at 6 o'clock THEN I would want to carry IWB, but at 2,3,4 o'clock? 
Lookin' for some of you old guys to school me!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I do both. It all depends on what I'm wearing and were I'm going. If your normal dress is a baggy untucked shirt then by all means!:smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

gmaske pretty well covered it. Concealed is concealed whether the shirt tail is tucked or not.
OWB does not necessarily make it easier to draw. Dropped and offset OWB does but is more difficult to conceal.

tumbleweed


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

I prefer IWB (Tucker The Answer) for my .45 acp 3" with shirt tucked in & a vest. Dont care for OWB much due to being harder to conceal. Carried s.o.b. (small of back) OWB when I was younger (thinner) & seemed to work well. Hope that helps.


----------



## CigarGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes. Thanks to all.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

I carry OTW,IWB,and a shoulder holster for my larger guns.It all depends on where im going and what im wearing.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I just started ankle holstering my PPS. It took a bit to get used to but I like it for when wearing pants and a little practice on the draw. I will need to get IWB holster for the summer though....it might look a little funny wearing shorts with an ankle holster, though open carry is legal in GA.

but I ain't an old guy and not about to school anyone!


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I switch to OWB in the winter. Success really depends on gun and holster combo. I carry a S&W640 in a Bianchi #105 slide which draws the 640 real close to the body. A hoody or sweater makes it disappear.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

An IWB holster worn OWB (with the belt over it) to keep it away from your skin will pull the grip in tighter than a typical OWB holster. As the grip is typicaly what prints concealment is improved.

tumbleweed


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

As already mentioned. IWB is easier for me to conceal.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Great tip TOF. I would never have thought of that. Makes a lot of sense especially with a closed loop design. I feel both enlightened and stupid at the same time. Not the first time! :smt023

I usually go with IWB not because it is more comfortable but I feel mentally more at ease that I won't expose the muzzle from under my over shirt, sweater or coat. I have a couple of OWB belt slide holsters that I really like but unless I am wearing a longer coat well past my belt line I don't do it. A high ride pancake has always been mighty tempting but I've never made the investment to give it a try. Interesting thread and just my 2 cents.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I wear IWB almost all the time. I like knowing I am the only one who is sure I am carrying this day. Some of the IWBs are very easy to get at and to draw from. Miine hild my weapon secure and yet allows easy access and quick drawabilty.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

OWB, more comfortable for me.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

IWB is the how I carry every day. If I have an OWB holster on, it's on my right (left handed) side because my G27 is IWB on the left.

I think it boils down to three big thigs. Retention, quality and comfort, in that order. Once you have the first two (for the weapon it is made for) find something that fits you well, just like buying a gun. No wonder we have so many holster and guns.

I have boasted about Crossbreed and I will do it again. It goes in my pants right before my wallet and knife every day. After the first 30 days it felt alot better. After the last 90+ days I forget it's there. I love the thing. And damn it, I've got a box of holsters to prove it!:smt082

Oh yeah, get a GOOD belt either way you go. I like 1 1/2" because it fits the belt loops of all my pants. Anything wider does not fit through some Levis.


----------



## hedgehog23 (Jan 4, 2010)

iwb for me


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Owb for me. Didi not wish to have tobuy new pants etc. Have purchased several different holsters. Mitch Rosen is the most comfortable for the PPS, Don Hume works for the MK9 and is a little higher ride which I like. May try a High Noon for the MK9 as well since it appears to be a little higher ride. I guess each of us is unique and it is different strokes for different folks. Good luckon your search.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

dosborn said:


> IWB is the how I carry every day. If I have an OWB holster on, it's on my right (left handed) side because my G27 is IWB on the left.
> 
> I think it boils down to three big thigs. Retention, quality and comfort, in that order. Once you have the first two (for the weapon it is made for) find something that fits you well, just like buying a gun. No wonder we have so many holster and guns.
> 
> ...


which Crossbreed holster is that?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

chris441 said:


> which Crossbreed holster is that?


Quick Clip. If the gun was any heavier (like 1911) you would want the Super Tuck.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I had been wanting to buy a crossbreed but just not sure whether to get the quickclip or minituck for a Walther PPS. I don't want a box full of holsters like you'all have!!!

Any issue at all with the qwik moving/rotating since it only has one clip?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

chris441 said:


> Any issue at all with the qwik moving/rotating since it only has one clip?


Not at all. If I get one for my Sig, I may not get a chance to wear it out either. Let me know if you go for the Quickclip and I will give a few tips.


----------

